# Mwc Watches



## Franck (Dec 15, 2005)

Can i just say that my MWC G10BH 2005 Spec is the worst watch that i have ever owned. It is falling to pieces after just over 18 months.

*Has anyone else had any other MWC bad experiences or have i just been unlucky?*

I know that they are an established brand and they cant all be bad - i suppose i cant complain when i only paid Â£50, but that is not the point!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Franck said:


> Can i just say that my MWC G10BH 2005 Spec is the worst watch that i have ever owned. It is falling to pieces after just over 18 months.
> 
> *Has anyone else had any other MWC bad experiences or have i just been unlucky?*
> 
> ...


You get what you pay for Frank .... MWC are OK as far as they go but they won't last like a CWC.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sadly, MWC are marketed as military issued watches. They have so far not proved to be so.

The innards are of low quality compared to a CWC even though MWC have made efforts to make their watches look like them.

MWC are OK if cheap enough but not of good quality, IMO.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

By the way Franck, I think Roy still has some genuine CWC G10s available for sale.

If not I can e-mail you a link to a vendor.









CWC G10s (WWEGS) are MoD specified and issued, not an after market wannabe.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Most people aren`t aware that there is a second `M` in the company`s name, it should be `MMWC`


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I bought an MWC watch maybe two years ago.

The chrono version. I gave it to my brother when I got myself a Poljot chrono.

He still has and wears the mwc....and it still runs fine.

It's not a good watch tough, there is no lume on the hands for example...and the minute counter doesnt always reset to zero...

I bought it back then, just because of the looks, and I must say, I still like it for that, alltough I certainly wouldnt buy one again.

Gregor


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a CWC RN auto (non date) divers watch which I have found to be a reliable and tough time keeper. I have looked at the MWC equivalent and found it lacking. Frankly the quality isn't there although I suppose their fine if you could get one cheap enough.


----------



## doogie (Jun 4, 2006)

Franck said:


> Can i just say that my MWC G10BH 2005 Spec is the worst watch that i have ever owned. It is falling to pieces after just over 18 months.
> 
> *Has anyone else had any other MWC bad experiences or have i just been unlucky?*
> 
> I know that they are an established brand and they cant all be bad - i suppose i cant complain when i only paid Â£50, but that is not the point!


I am a bit baffled by this as I bought one of these in October last year as soon as they were introduced so it must be a fake as they did not produce the 2005 version until late last year so even now it would be well under a year old. I have found the G10 2005 to be excellent compared to the earlier model with the perspex lens.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The thing is Doogie, its possible to buy a genuine Mil-spec CWC G10 for the price of a MWC...I know which one I would rather have









Oh...I do have







......

( Im not being disparaging to your watch at all, each to your own and all that, just my opinion







)


----------



## doogie (Jun 4, 2006)

doogie said:


> Franck said:
> 
> 
> > Can i just say that my MWC G10BH 2005 Spec is the worst watch that i have ever owned. It is falling to pieces after just over 18 months.
> ...


The thing is I scratch my watches while working and the MWC is A1 and seems very tough. The real glass beats the CWC perspex hands down. I have a Marathon TSAR and that seems to be really solid too. The MWC self luminous G10 is really exacellent. I saw one being used by a Bundeswehr soldier and it looks like the battery hatch but with self luminous vials. I phone MWC to enquire about it and Richard Alexander (English speaking sales Manager) said it was not something he knew about. I asked Paul my Austrian friend to phone MWC Switzerland and Dieter at the Zurich office confirmed that they made this model and send me a pic. It looked a very serious bit of kit for under Â£100!


----------



## doogie (Jun 4, 2006)

doogie said:


> Franck said:
> 
> 
> > Can i just say that my MWC G10BH 2005 Spec is the worst watch that i have ever owned. It is falling to pieces after just over 18 months.
> ...


The thing is the MWC has a battery hatch and a genuine glass crystal so that is a huge plus. I am keen to get a TSAR Quartz diver for a friend does anyone know a good source for Marathon?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Have a search on here and TZ-UK and there are a few obvious sources for the TSAR. you just missed the recent offer of one for $50 off... drop the sellers an email, you never know they may still honour it for you...


----------

